# Deutz 8006



## leader58 (Aug 20, 2011)

I am looking for one of these in good shape. If anyone knows of one please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I like true Deutz tractors. I have a 1975 4006 that is still a good tractor. The 06 series is a simple, no frills series and was made when KDH still owned the tractor division. It will have an air cooled engine.

Some of the later model Deutz tractors had transmission issues, though Deutz did not manufacture the transmissions.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We bought a Deutz vibratory roller (for cheap) to use on our shop/house/road construction. It needed a bit of work but parts were easy and the power is just amazing!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> I like true Deutz tractors. I have a 1975 4006 that is still a good tractor. The 06 series is a simple, no frills series and was made when KDM still owned the tractor division. It will have an air cooled engine.
> Some of the later model Deutz tractors had transmission issues, though Deutz did not manufacture the transmissions.


I guess you're referring to the ZF trans in the bigger DX series. Once those are junk, they're junk forever. No justifiable reason to fix.

Agree about the 06 series simplicity and the 62xx and 7xxx were nice too. Realistically everything before they left North America (the first time) was still a KHD design even though some bore the Allis name. Exception the multi lineage 91xx series.

I've seen some 80-06 for sale but at this age it's fairly rare for them to still be described as nice.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Here's a couple options for you; one with a cab and one open station.

https://iowacity.craigslist.org/grd/d/1975-deutz-8006/6521873706.html

https://lacrosse.craigslist.org/grd/d/farm-equipment/6523599168.html


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> I guess you're referring to the ZF trans in the bigger DX series. Once those are junk, they're junk forever. No justifiable reason to fix.
> 
> Agree about the 06 series simplicity and the 62xx and 7xxx were nice too. Realistically everything before they left North America (the first time) was still a KHD design even though some bore the Allis name. Exception the multi lineage 91xx series.
> 
> I've seen some 80-06 for sale but at this age it's fairly rare for them to still be described as nice.


I have a DX90. It was the big dog here for several years. Has always been easy to crank and more power than I have ever really needed. It has the updated transmission. It is still a very smooth machine.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> I have a DX90. It was the big dog here for several years. Has always been easy to crank and more power than I have ever really needed. It has the updated transmission. It is still a very smooth machine.


For sure. Nothing wrong with a DX if it was fixed right before the parts price got out of control.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Know very little about the tractor but worked for Grove Crane company building cranes and we used a Deutz air cool engine for sound reason in many units for a really big company who used them inside their buildings. With air filter and muffler install they sure rain quite compare to Detroit, Cummins, or Cat. For those cranes they were low on torque when loads first were applied but would rev back up for the load.


----------

